# Simeoni tries again...



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

Simeoni just tried another break away from the peloton. I understand that there are troubles between he and LA, but he's just making himself look bad at this point. Everyone knows that the last stage is more ceremonial than anything else and some respect for the Maillot Juane should be in order no matter who is wearing it. At any rate the break only lasted about 2 minutes before USPS and LA reeled him back in... kind of makes him look like a chump. Just as I am writing this it appears that Simeoni has attacked a total of 4 times now... some people never learn.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Armstrong continues to be an ass. What else is new?*



coldplay said:


> Simeoni just tried another break away from the peloton. I understand that there are troubles between he and LA, but he's just making himself look bad at this point. Everyone knows that the last stage is more ceremonial than anything else and some respect for the Maillot Juane should be in order no matter who is wearing it. At any rate the break only lasted about 2 minutes before USPS and LA reeled him back in... kind of makes him look like a chump. Just as I am writing this it appears that Simeoni has attacked a total of 4 times now... some people never learn.



WHy? Is Simeoni, not allowed to try for a victory? Why is it that USPS isn't considered "chumps" unstead of Simeoni or his team? Frickin' Lance sentiment!


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Inexcusable*



Manhattan said:


> WHy? Is Simeoni, not allowed to try for a victory? Why is it that USPS isn't considered "chumps" unstead of Simeoni or his team? Frickin' Lance sentiment!



OMG! What a bunch of pricks! USPS is purposely racing today's stage to try at all costs to stop Simeoni from winning. Attacks on the final day are nothing new. Hell, I remember Frankie Andreu going for it in 94 when he launched an attack right before they hit the Champs-Elysees.

Did Ekimov just flip off Simeoni?! What a dick! And now they are harassing Simeoni too


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

*Simeoni can try all he wants...*



Manhattan said:


> WHy? Is Simeoni, not allowed to try for a victory? Why is it that USPS isn't considered "chumps" unstead of Simeoni or his team? Frickin' Lance sentiment!


... but he will not win! I certainly didn't mean to personally offend you, but the reason I call Simeoni a chump is because of what today's stage stands for. Even the toughest competetors in the tour are showing respect to USPS Ulrich, Basso, Kloden you don't see them acting out. Simeoni has a personal problem w/ LA and he's using this stage to make a statement about it... that's what I have a problem with! 
Why are USPS and LA not considered chumps... well I think that one is quite obvious. You know anyone else who's won the Tour 6 times, or a team that has such incredible preparation.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Its not okay to win unless your name is Lance Armstrong*



coldplay said:


> ... but he will not win! I certainly didn't mean to personally offend you, but the reason I call Simeoni a chump is because of what today's stage stands for. Even the toughest competetors in the tour are showing respect to USPS Ulrich, Basso, Kloden you don't see them acting out. Simeoni has a personal problem w/ LA and he's using this stage to make a statement about it... that's what I have a problem with!
> Why are USPS and LA not considered chumps... well I think that one is quite obvious. You know anyone else who's won the Tour 6 times, or a team that has such incredible preparation.




Bullshit! Simeoni is trying to win. Why can Lance go for stage wins and Simeoni cannot?! What about Frankie Andreu?!?!?! Lance's own teamate way back, in his attack in 94 on the final stage? Many lower GC riders in the past have went for it on the final day for a slice of glory. Lance is still getting his 6th, whether or not Simeoni wins today. These guys are too far down on GC to move up any.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

*LA has a personal problem with....*



coldplay said:


> ... Simeoni has a personal problem w/ LA and he's using this stage to make a statement about it....


Simeoni. Lance acted on it first. The way I see it Simeoni is just returning the favor, with a symbolic FU, by attacking the yellow jersey today (even though Simeoni has NO chance of yellow). Simeoni had to know that there was no way the breaks would stick. 

I have to say I'm glad he hasn't given in to the bullying.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

*You've obviously misunderstood my position...*



Ricky2 said:


> Bullshit! Simeoni is trying to win. Why can Lance go for stage wins and Simeoni cannot?! What about Frankie Andreu?!?!?! Lance's own teamate way back, in his attack in 94 on the final stage? Many lower GC riders in the past have went for it on the final day for a slice of glory. Lance is still getting his 6th, whether or not Simeoni wins today. These guys are too far down on GC to move up any.


about who is able to or should be able to win. When Voeckler wore yellow for 10 days of the tour I thought it was wonderful. When Basso hung w/ LA in the mountains and pulled out a stage win that was great too! I respect many if not all of the riders in the TDF, but I just thought it was a dick move on Simeoni's part. He's not trying to win the stage... he's just trying to prove a point.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

*not sure about the hand guesture.*



Ricky2 said:


> Did Ekimov just flip off Simeoni?! What a dick! And now they are harassing Simeoni too


The hand wave, I did not see a finger, but the emotion was there all the same.

However, I think I saw Eki blow a snot rocket at Simeoni's leg just moments before the hand motion, so I was still trying to figure that one out and might have been distracted.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Simeoni deserves a chance to win just like Armstrong*

I'm with Chuck on this one. Armstrong took away Simeoni's chance to win the other day by telling the other breakaway riders not to work in the break with Simeoni or none of them would have a shot at winning for he would instruct his team to chase the break. THAT was the defacto classless jerk move of the Tour. And even, if Simeoni is attacking without a chance in the world of winning. Good for him! Based on his treatment from Armstrong and the rest of the peloton the other day!

Today, Simeoni has ever right to try for a stage win. His attack today is non-threatening to the yellow jersey since he is sooo far back on GC the jersey is not even being threatened. Voeckler, just attacked. Is he a "chump"?


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

*From my above post to answer your question*

Voeckler, just attacked. Is he a "chump"?[/QUOTE]
When Voeckler wore yellow for 10 days of the tour I thought it was wonderful. When Basso hung w/ LA in the mountains and pulled out a stage win that was great too!

I have a question that should get a lot of responses... what the hell is with all of the Lance hating here???


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

If you guys honestly think that Simeoni is trying for a win today, then you have little understanding of what you've been watching for the last three weeks. There is absolutely no way that the peloton would let him go off. The final day is a procession, and it's left to the sprinters or perhaps a breakaway in Paris to contest the final victory. You need to bone up a bit on the culture and the history, because clearly, you're not grasping it.

Simeoni is trying to make a point and nothing more. He doesn't have the skill or ability to win today and everyone, including Simeoni himself knows this. And differences aside, this is not the day to do it. It shows disrespect for the peloton and the institution and he's going to be treated accordingly.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Why is it ok for others to try and win, but not Lance's so-called"enemies"?*

What a bunch of cocksucking pricks! Dr. hoo had it right! I think Ekimov just blew his nose at Simeoni! Blowing your nose on a competitor?! Is that what this has come to?! And what's with the hand gesture?

To the coldplay dude, you must have not seen the stage the other day. Go to Velonews. Check it out. Why can Lance go for stage wins? Why is it okay for Floyd Landis (USPS) to attack and try to win? Why is it okay for Voeckler to attack and try to win on the final day? Why is okay for Frankie Andreu 94 to attack on the final day to go for the win? *WHY IS IT OKAY FOR OTHERS TO TRY TO WIN, BUT NOT SIMEONI?!* The dude is getting harassed by USPS for crying out loud and nobody is sticking up for him. Just despicable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

1- go buy and read a book about the history of the Tour and don't put it down until you understand it. Pay close attention to the chapters on Merckx and Hinault.

2- Try to do this before next year's Tour. It will greatly improve your Tour experience and the experience of people in this forum who read your posts.


----------



## coldplay (Jul 25, 2004)

To the coldplay dude, you must have not seen the stage the other day. Go to Velonews. Check it out. Why can Lance go for stage wins? Why is it okay for Floyd Landis (USPS) to attack and try to win? Why is it okay for Voeckler to attack and try to win on the final day? Why is okay for Frankie Andreu 94 to attack on the final day to go for the win? *WHY IS IT OKAY FOR OTHERS TO TRY TO WIN, BUT NOT SIMEONI?!* The dude is getting harassed by USPS for crying out loud and nobody is sticking up for him. Just despicable!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]

It's not okay because he's not trying to WIN... he's trying to make a statement and this is not the time IN MY OPINION!!! And to answer your question about the "chase down" by Lance of Simeoni the other day I did see it as I've seen every stage since the start of the tour. Again I'll ask why are you such a hater of LA???


----------



## CU155 (Mar 19, 2004)

*I'm with Terry b on this one.*

This isn't what the last day is about. Saying that Simeoni should be doing what he's doing regardless of what your take on LA might be is still ignorant.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*USPS Poor sportsmanship*

Frankie Andreu attacked in 94 on the final day. Lance was even a teamate back then. Christophe Moreau has attacked on the final day a couple years ago. Voeckler launched an attack very shortly after Simeoni got reeled in. Did EPOstal chase? Nope! One of the Posties blew his nose on Simeoni! Bullshit, no class, poor sports.

Many riders low on GC have attacked before they hit the famous Champs-Elysees. Frankie Andreu comes to mind. Its one thing, if a contender attacked on the final stage and during past Tour history this didn't occur. But, lower GC riders have attacked mostly once they've gotten closer to Paris, and that is what Simeoni has done. Good for him!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

So at this point, you're taking this position just for attention, yes?

If you want to spend your energy defending the rights of an admitted doper who testified and named names in order to get his ban reduced, well I think you have an odd value system.

EPOstal? - go finish the book, grow up a bit and come back next year.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Whoa!*

Could you please show some decorum? Even if you don't like what a team is doing, show some restraint in your comments (ie language). 

I have a feeling that the previous comment about the role of Simeoni in the peleton is more right than anyone knows. I think Lance took it personally, and is trying to squash what he sees as an "attacker" of the sport (whether right or wrong). I would venture a guess that Simeonis overall role in the peleton is subject to debate with the riders. There are riders, athletes, etc. in any sport that "buck" the trend and develop a bad reputation with the other players.

Larry Bird is known as one of the greatest basketball players ever. However, he was one of the most trash-talking, arrogant, in-your-face players that you will ever see. The players hated playing against him....but they respected him. Jordan was the same way, in some cases worse.

The peleton is a funny place.....if you look at the actions of the rest of the peleton, you will see that Simeoni's actions are a little out of place with the rest of the group. Just food for thought.

It's a beautiful sport. Too bad its a part of the "human" race.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Armstrong's statement just as bad if not worse*

Even if Simeoni is trying to make a statement. Why is it ok for Armstrong to make his "statement" in stage 18 the other day with his shitcan tactics bullying Simeoni and the other breakaway riders?

If Simeoni is making a "F OFF" statement to Lance. Good for him, for not giving in to the bullying and treatment he received on stage 18.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

terry b said:


> So at this point, you're taking this position just for attention, yes?
> 
> If you want to spend your energy defending the rights of an admitted doper who testified and named names in order to get his ban reduced, well I think you have an odd value system.
> 
> EPOstal? - go finish the book, grow up a bit and come back next year.



bullshit. Simeoni, NEVER named Armstrong. He testified that Dr. Ferrari assisted himself with EPO.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Manhattan said:


> Even if Simeoni is trying to make a statement. Why is it ok for Armstrong to make his "statement" in stage 18 the other day with his shitcan tactics bullying Simeoni and the other breakaway riders?
> 
> If Simeoni is making a "F OFF" statement to Lance. Good for him, for not giving in to the bullying and treatment he received on stage 18.


Maybe you can borrow the book from Ricky2 when he's done with it. You need to understand the culture before you can comment on it. This is not the day to make statements. It's like swearing in church.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Armstrong shows his poor sportsmanship one more time*



terry b said:


> Maybe you can borrow the book from Ricky2 when he's done with it. You need to understand the culture before you can comment on it. This is not the day to make statements. It's like swearing in church.



Back to your earlier comment. Have you been following this story? Simeoni NEVER named Armstrong or any others. He testified that he himself and other riders (no names) were assisted with EPO doping. Armstrong called him a liar and villified him in the press and in the peloton. Armstrong made a statement on stage 18. But anytime, anyone else does, it's never ok. Because, its either the last day, jealous old Tour winner, disgruntled USPS team physician, etc. etc.

FYI, I too agree the other guy. Simeoni's attack came late enough in the stage that its not violating any "unwritten" code in the peloton. Otherwise, you'd have to put guilt in there for Voeckler, Nick Jalabert, Christophe Moreau, etc. for attacking shortly thereafter and are now in a break going for the win. Breaks have occured in the past closer to the finish and Simeoni's move is not anything new.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

terry b said:


> Maybe you can borrow the book from Ricky2 when he's done with it. You need to understand the culture before you can comment on it. This is not the day to make statements. It's like swearing in church.


FWIW.....I think he wanted to make a statement and today was the loudest time to do so. Im sure he knew there was no chance for him to win...he doesn't have the abillity. 

I guess Voekler and all the others were swearing in church today as well....


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Manhattan said:


> bullshit. Simeoni, NEVER named Armstrong. He testified that Dr. Ferrari assisted himself with EPO.


Clearly you've not followed the whole Simeoni tale very closely because it's not about naming Armstrong. 

If you think it is, you really don't know what you're talking about. But not knowing rarely stops someone from speaking with conviction, does it?


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Simeoni deserves a chance to win just like Armstrong*



ChuckUni said:


> FWIW.....I think he wanted to make a statement and today was the loudest time to do so. Im sure he knew there was no chance for him to win...he doesn't have the abillity.
> 
> I guess Voekler and all the others were swearing in church today as well....



Christophe Moreau actually was the 1st to go off before even Simeoni. Yet, nobody says anything about that, but I'm sure they will say that he is just going for the sprints points. Might as well add the names:
Voeckler
Jalabert (nick)
Jerome Pineau
Axel Merckx
Erik Dekker
Oscar Pereiro Sio
Juan Antonio Flecha 
José Ivan Gutierrez
Paolo Bettini
Scott Sunderland 
Mikel Astarloza 

Perhaps, they all were swearing and giving the Lance the big "FU". Who knows? But USPS spitting or snotting or whatever on Simeoni is just despicable. They sure as hell didn't spit on Christophe Moreau for going before Simeoni. USPS and Armstrong keep proving how incapable they are at being ambassadors in this sport. Arseholes!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

see my other answer - spend some time getting educated, you'll be doing yourself and us a big favor.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

terry b said:


> see my other answer - spend some time getting educated, you'll be doing yourself and us a big favor.



You fabricated false info from above when you stated that Simeoni "testified and named names in order to get his ban reduced." You still haven't addressed this.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Manhattan said:


> You fabricated false info from above when you stated that Simeoni "testified and named names in order to get his ban reduced." You still haven't addressed this.


You're boring me now . Here's the link, spin it yourself.


"Simeoni had doped before he worked with Ferrari; Simeoni admits it himself. And he won a reduction of his sentence in exchange for his testimony, from two years to six months and, eventually to four on the decision of the Court for Arbitration in Sport. He is certainly no angel, and his testimony should be examined with the same scrutiny and care as that of any other material witness to such an important case."


http://www.bicycling.com/tourdefrance/experts/columns/0,3489,s1-9781,00.html


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*More Lance Club Members with lies to defend Armstrong*



terry b said:


> You're boring me now . Here's the link, spin it yourself.
> 
> 
> "Simeoni had doped before he worked with Ferrari; Simeoni admits it himself. And he won a reduction of his sentence in exchange for his testimony, from two years to six months and, eventually to four on the decision of the Court for Arbitration in Sport. He is certainly no angel, and his testimony should be examined with the same scrutiny and care as that of any other material witness to such an important case."
> ...




Nowhere in the article you linked to sustantiate your claim that "Simeoni "testified and named names in order to get his ban reduced." You still haven't addressed this." What names?! AGAIN, SIMEONI NEVER NAMED ARMSTRONG OR ANYONE ELSE. Good job providing a link to a story that everybody already knows about. Now, back to your earlier claim...


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I guess the underlined part about testifying and receiving a reduction wasn't clear enough for you.

I'm done, I'm going for a ride.

An old Sufi saying to close - "When a wise man points at the moon, a fool will look at his finger."

Chew on that one for a while, maybe it will bring you some personal insight.

Tata!


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

*Still wrong Terry*



terry b said:


> I guess the underlined part about testifying and receiving a reduction wasn't clear enough for you.




Terry, the other guy is right. Admit it or specifically address it. Nowhere in your link did it state that Simeoni named Armstrong or *any names* for that matter. And that is your earlier assertion. Nobody is debating whether or not Simeoni testified and cooperated with the courts. Everyone knows that Simeoni testified that Dr. Ferrari assisted him and others with EPO doping. Your assertion is that he named names. HE NEVER DID!


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Simeoni, still a villain to La Lance Fan Club*



Ricky2 said:


> Terry, the other guy is right. Admit it or specifically address it. Nowhere in your link did it state that Simeoni named Armstrong or *any names* for that matter. And that is your earlier assertion. Nobody is debating whether or not Simeoni testified and cooperated with the courts. Everyone knows that Simeoni testified that Dr. Ferrari assisted him and others with EPO doping. Your assertion is that he named names. HE NEVER DID!



FINALLY! Someone sees the light. The Armstrong Can Do No Wrong Club will never admit anything remotely close to Armstrong's poor character. In this instance, we had a guy who took a link to support his assertion that Simeoni named some riders in his testimony. FALSE! His link showed nothing. Brave yourself though, the club members are coming back with more BS.

Why all this hoopla? Its clear that the tactics used today by USPS and Armstrong especially in stage 18 are frowned upon. And its another show of disresepect and classlessness that is all too common with Armstrong.


----------



## HINCA (Jul 18, 2004)

*not getting the idea*

the problem here isnt if simonei attack when he should or not. the problem is that it was SIMONEI who attack. obviously he did it to prove a point, to try to take away some light from this traditional stage but no because of a chance of winning but only because of a chance to bother. Obviously there were a lot of people not happy in the peloton ( not only USPS) but its because they arent happy with him from way before stage 18. so stop saying that we should also look at moreau vockler, etc thats not the point!! the point is that many dislike simonei and they woouldnt let him attack EVER!!!
if you guys dont get this i feel sorry for you


----------



## vjarnot (Jun 24, 2003)

Ricky2 said:


> Bullshit! Simeoni is trying to win. Why can Lance go for stage wins and Simeoni cannot?!


Maybe he could if he were faster.

Anyway, I think an important distinction has been missed; this is not school-yard stick-ball, this is professional sports. If you want it to be 'fair' for everyone, we'd have 180 stages - so everyone could get a win...


----------



## vjarnot (Jun 24, 2003)

Manhattan said:


> FINALLY! Someone sees the light. The Armstrong Can Do No Wrong Club will never admit anything remotely close to Armstrong's poor character. In this instance, we had a guy who took a link to support his assertion that Simeoni named some riders in his testimony. FALSE! His link showed nothing. Brave yourself though, the club members are coming back with more BS.
> 
> Why all this hoopla? Its clear that the tactics used today by USPS and Armstrong especially in stage 18 are frowned upon. And its another show of disresepect and classlessness that is all too common with Armstrong.


None of us know what the testimony was. But think about it, they already had him - are they going to reduce his sentence because he expounded loquaciously about the arts, or the weather? 9 times out of 10 the only testimony anyone's interested in is 'names'...


----------



## spankdoggie (Feb 13, 2004)

Bravo Armstrong for chasing Simeoni down again! Bravo Bravo Bravo!!! 

Lance broke no rules and spanked Simeoni like the piss-ant little girl he is. Screw Simeoni and congratulations to Lance on a fantastic Tour!


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

It's not fair.... Simeoni's feelings got hurt. Everyone should be given a chance. Everyone's a winner. Maybe, next year, they'll give everyone time bonuses just for trying really hard. And then, on the last day, they'll draw names to see who wins the overall.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

george_da_trog said:


> It's not fair.... Simeoni's feelings got hurt. Everyone should be given a chance. Everyone's a winner. Maybe, next year, they'll give everyone time bonuses just for trying really hard. And then, on the last day, they'll draw names to see who wins the overall.


I'm SHOCKED, George. SHOCKED. If I remember right from some of my infrequent visits to MTBR, aren't you a teacher? And you're not a card-carrying member of the self-esteem establishment? Do your bosses know? Oh....I get it. They won't even realize you're being sarcastic in that post.


----------



## Morgan (Jul 8, 2004)

terry b said:


> Terry,
> 
> noticed that you have the Ravenswood label under your name. Do you also work for the company? Because I do. I always liked the wine even before we purchased the Winery.
> 
> ...


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Morgan said:


> terry b said:
> 
> 
> > Terry,
> ...


----------



## amontillado (Jun 25, 2004)

better yet, don't let the riders know what their times are and at the end of the race in Paris, announce that they all have the same time and pass out yellow jerseys to the peleton!

As for LA and his control over the race, he's actually pretty decent. Eddy and Bernard didn't get those sweet nicknames because you could do whatever you wanted with the peleton without them approving it first!

Caio pasta!


----------



## Morgan (Jul 8, 2004)

633 said:


> Morgan,
> 
> I don't think Terry works for the company. In this thread, http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=10529&highlight=zin+red, though, he and LiveSteam and I were discussing our fondness for your products, so if you want to send each of us a free case or anything, I'm sure we'd be happy to provide addresses.
> 
> ...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*purely symbolic*

All that was purely symbolic. Simeoni didn't have a chance, and he knew it. If Postal didn't get him, another team would have. It was his form of a foul gesture.

Don't forget that Simeoni has *sued* Armstrong over the above noted statements. What does Simeoni expect, to be liked by Postal after suing their leader? Simeoni deserves what he got.


----------



## george_da_trog (Feb 12, 2004)

633 said:


> I'm SHOCKED, George. SHOCKED. If I remember right from some of my infrequent visits to MTBR, aren't you a teacher?


Yup, that's me. And that's where all my sensitivity training came from.

george


----------



## spankdoggie (Feb 13, 2004)

Simeoni is a little girl.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

spankdoggie said:


> Simeoni is a little girl.


Please don't give him that much credit!


----------



## spankdoggie (Feb 13, 2004)

zeytin said:


> Please don't give him that much credit!


Simeoni should just be happy he didn't get a cleat in his ass when Lance first caught him. 

I would pay good money to have seen Lance plant his foot in Simeoni's ass when he caught the little basturd.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Shape of the L on his forehead*

Lance said in the "Chronicles" that Eki is almost an American. That jesture proved it for me. It's his job to chase him down. 

I don't really understand why it's even questioned. Anyone would have been chased, not just Simioni (sp?). 

I remember in one of the stages last year, somebodies Dom went on the attack with the Posties pulling on the front. I can't recall who it was, but the lead postal rider shook his finger at the guy like a grade school teacher does to a misbehaving student. Then the train cranked it up and reeled the guy back in. 

It's racing.


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*You don't understand the Tour*

The only breaks that get away are the breaks the big teams allow to get away. Everytime a break goes forward each team hears about who is in the break. If there is someone in the break that will hurt the team, the team drives the peloton to bring it in. This happens a dozen or more times in every stage of the race. Eventually a group gets away that will not hurt anyone and they let it go. Once the break is a little ways up the road the attacks settle down because it is tough to close the gap with a break. You need the force of the peloton to reel it back in.

There were two reasons this break was brought in. One, LA does not like the guy. Two, the break broke with tradition and could be a risk to many teams in the pelotons chance to win. The peloton sat back an let USPS bring this one in because they knew LA had a personal grudge. If not the rest of the peloton would of reeled the guy in anyway.

There is nothing unsportsman like about bringing a break back. In this case the reasons may not of been to advance the position of USPS but a simple human need to defeat an enemy. Gosh, this is what sports is really about. Defeating your enemies. Better than doing it with guns and lawyers.



Manhattan said:


> I'm with Chuck on this one. Armstrong took away Simeoni's chance to win the other day by telling the other breakaway riders not to work in the break with Simeoni or none of them would have a shot at winning for he would instruct his team to chase the break. THAT was the defacto classless jerk move of the Tour. And even, if Simeoni is attacking without a chance in the world of winning. Good for him! Based on his treatment from Armstrong and the rest of the peloton the other day!
> 
> Today, Simeoni has ever right to try for a stage win. His attack today is non-threatening to the yellow jersey since he is sooo far back on GC the jersey is not even being threatened. Voeckler, just attacked. Is he a "chump"?


----------



## Pyg (Jun 30, 2004)

Manhattan said:


> FINALLY! Someone sees the light. The Armstrong Can Do No Wrong Club will never admit anything remotely close to Armstrong's poor character. .


As opposed to the Armstrong Can Do No Right Club?

Arent you a charter member?


----------

